# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Addibot, 3D printer mounted onto a moving robot, Addibots, LLC, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Addibots, LLC

addibots.com/products

----------


## Airicist

Ice resurfacing addibot

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> An Ice Resurfacing Addibot uses water to 3D print ice.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic 3D printer on wheels looks to fill the potholes of the future"

by Nick Lavars
January 21, 2016

----------

